# Forming Sacramento/Citrus Campaign



## Larator (Mar 20, 2005)

Hail and well met, I am recently relocated from the Pacific Northwest, I have gamed and DM'd the same storyline driven campaign for 15 years. I am looking for a few solid gamers to join and carry on the tale, the campaign has gone from first edition to 2nd edition to D20 over the years. It is a rich tapestry of story, NPC's and epic conflict. SO please E-mail me if interested, or if you you can give me advice on how to meet up let me know. Of course I can host the game have a great pad to lead the game from.

Let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brain (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Larator!  Welcome to EN World.  I'm in the area (Davis) and always interested in more games.  My email is brain1317 /at/ pacbell /dot/ net .


----------



## Larator (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hi Brain*

Nice to meet you, I love in SAc with my family, mid 30's here, real job but love to game and want to forge a new gaming group. I started playing when I was 10 so...25 years yikes. i'm normal, bath regularly, good hygene, have all shots  . Davis is a ways out isn't it?


----------



## Brain (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a college grad in my late 20s starting my career and such.  I'm pretty clean as well and polite.  Been gaming for a real long time as well.  How often do you like to run games and what day(s) work for you?  I'm currently booked on Tuesdays and Sundays along with (usually) Thursdays and Fridays.  That leaves Saturday as my best day, or monday or wednesday evenings.


----------



## Larator (Mar 20, 2005)

hi Brain, Saturday nights are good for me, as are Wednesday


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*Fine Faerunian Gaming*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

